# Televisor Sanyo no enciende



## soydeboca7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola amigos,tengo este tv Noblex modelo 21TC672F con chasis A30C5 que no da señales de vida.Por lo que pude ver apenas me lo trajeron es que se ha caido y golpeado en la zona debajo de la botonera,por lo cual revise toda la placa y esta ok.Tengo las tensiones normales en el secundario,lo que no tengo son los 5v en el micro.Tambien probe desconectando el pin de powerfail pero tampoco encendio.Escucho cualquier ayuda,gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2012)

si hay tencion en el micro ,te queda seguir las pistas y ver porque no tenes los 5 volt ,lo mas problable es que tengas alguna pista cortada,revisa donde esta en transformador,seguro esta hay los cortes,pues cuando se golpean los tv siempre las placas se quiebran donde hay mas peso ,flyback y trafo de la fuente, o donde hay disipadores grandes


----------



## soydeboca7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Amigo,no tengo los 5v en el micro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2012)

Amigo soydeboca7, pues justamente el compañero "el rey" te esta comentando los pasos a seguir.
Con la ayuda de una grafica sera mas facil, aportar.


----------



## gadea (Nov 29, 2012)

mira amigo soydeboca7 (bonito nombre) si los 5v no salen dirctodela fuente deseguro se agarran del de 12v  primero si sale directo de la fuente checa que despues del diodo rectificador aiga voltaje si no lo ai cheka el trafo a y si se agarra de los 12 voltios debende yegar aun egulador de 5 un 7805 s le yegan los 12 alegulador y no salen 5v entonces tu reguador estamal 



pero te puedo apostar lo que cobres en esa eparacion aque ai una pista rota esosi tienes suerte si noesque yegan acer muchas jajajajajajaja suerte


----------



## soydeboca7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Subo el circuito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2012)

para,si el esquema lo tienes que ver vos , no vale de nada que te digamos revisa entre punto a o b y c ,si no lo sabes interpretar,
como dije primero revisa pistas cortadas en las zonas donde la placa tenga mas peso,  en la zona del transformador por ejemplo y luego sigue la alimentación,no hace falta un esquema para identificar de donde salen los 5 volt ,seguramente o tiene un regulador o un zener y un transistor


----------



## gadea (Nov 30, 2012)

tiene razón el-rey-yulien (tambien bonito nombre) revisa todas las pistas con una lupa o ve probando con tu multimetro eso te solucionara el problema


----------



## n1m2q3s4 (Dic 1, 2012)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Hola amigos,tengo este tv Noblex modelo 21TC672F con chasis A30C5 que no da señales de vida.Por lo que pude ver apenas me lo trajeron es que se ha caido y golpeado en la zona debajo de la botonera,por lo cual revise toda la placa y esta ok.Tengo las tensiones normales en el secundario,lo que no tengo son los 5v en el micro.Tambien probe desconectando el pin de powerfail pero tampoco encendio.Escucho cualquier ayuda,gracias de antemano.


Amigo la alimentación del micro la dá el Ic 681 este se alimenta en el pin 1 verifica si en el pin 1 del mismo se está alimentando, me imagino que deberían de haber aproximadamente 12v. Sino están debe de haber alguna quebradura en esa parte del circuito hasta llegar al tranformador T611, si están cosa que lo dudo ve si el pin 3 del IC681 está sacando sus 5v. Si no están los 5v. entonces tienes una quebradura entre el pin 3 y el VDD del micro.



Corrijo si están los 5v en el pin 3 del IC681 tienes una quebradura entre el pin 3 y el VDD del micro.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Dic 2, 2012)

Amigos,hable con el cliente y me dijo que no se le cayo el tv,solo dejo de funcionar de un dia para otro.Ah,al micro le llegan los 5v.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Dic 13, 2012)

Amigos,les comento que estaba haciendo las mediciones que me recomendaron,y sin querer con la punta del tester toque los pines 39(key_in) y 40(reset) del micro y el tv arranco.Me dejo bastante asombrado esto,porque no se que paso,pero la cuestion es que el tv ahora anda perfecto.Alguien me podria decir que es lo que pudo haber pasado para no quedarme en la nebulosa.Muchas gracias a todos igual por la ayuda aportada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2012)

quizás algún problema con el reset ,,o algún dato corrupto en la eeprom,apuesto por la ultima opcion


----------



## geniolococ (May 28, 2014)

Noblex 21tc672f chasis Sanyo a30c5 llego con fuente quemada ,luego de cambiar  el ic strw6753 y las resistencias de 0.47 ,0.39 y 100 ohms y el SE130 ,y el optoacoplador al encender y luego de unos segundos me quema el transistor de salida horizontal ,puse el foco sin transistor y solo tengo 35v con el led verde ,también cambie los electrolíticos de 1mf x 50v  y medi todas las resistencias y diodos de la fuente ,agradezco una ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2014)

proba el flyback y el yugo


----------

